# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Bota e brëndshme dhe sekrete e meshkujve.

## YlliRiaN

*Në shikim të parë meshkujt janë të fuqishëm dhe të sigurt në vete, porAta në të vërtetë janë përplot ankthe, për shkak të të cilave shpesh nuk veprojnë ashtu si dëshirojnë dhe shpesh gabojnë. Zbuloni se çfarë mund ti qesë nga takti, që më mirë ta kuptoni edhe të dashurin tuaj



1. Frika nga ndjenjat

Meshkujt e dinë se dashuria është një ndjenjë e fortë që mund të okupojë jetën e tyre. E dinë se femra e cila do tua marrë zemrën do tua marrë edhe pjesën më të madhe të kohës së tyre. Po ashtu e dinë se me hyrjen në lidhje të dashurisë ata u hapin dyert edhe vuajtjeve të ndryshme. Shumica kanë frikë nga ndjenjat e tilla, sepse nuk ndjehen të gatshëm.

Djemtë kanë frikë të jenë të dashuruar, e sidomos tremben nga mendimi se mund ta humbin kokën pas ndonjë femre, edhe pse këtë kurrë nuk do ta pranojnë, madje as vetvetes. Nga kjo frikë edhe lind sjellja e tyre e pakuptueshme: ftohtësia, painteresimi, paaftësia për butësi etj.

Ndihma e parë: Bëhuni ndaj tij e sinqertë dhe përdorni sensin për humor. Krijoni në mes jush atmosferë relaksuese. Kështu ai më shpejt do të krijojë besim në ty dhe më në fund ti lëshohet lidhjes.

2. Frika nga shoqet tuaja

Tmerrësisht kanë frikë nga komentet e shoqeve tuaja. Kjo për ta është ankthi i parë! I tmerron mendimi se dikush i analizon  dhe kjo nga thembra e deri në kokë: shoqja juaj me e mirë, motra jote Ky është test që nuk është lehtë të kalohet, sepse shoqet tuaja, sikur edhe shokët e tij, ndonjëherë xhelozojnë. Këtë e dinë meshkujt.

Ndihma e parë: I thuaj se shoqet tuaja tërë kohën flasin se si ai është shumë i lezetshëm dhe i këndshëm. Kjo do ta lirojë pak dhe do tia kthejë vetëbesimin.

3. Frika nga refuzimi

Sa më shumë që janë të dashuruar, aq më vështirë e kanë të bëjnë hapa të ardhshëm. Kjo veti e çuditshme lind nga frika e reagimeve të partneres. Ata nuk duan të dëgjojnë: Jo faleminderit, nuk je interesant.

E tëra komplikohet edhe më shumë nëse mashkulli mburret se: në këtë rast, pos refuzimit potencial ekziston edhe frika se do tu ekspozohet talljeve publike. Katastrofë e vërtetë! Çdo situatë ku do të gjejë shprehje ana e tyre emocionale rrezikon paprekshmërinë e tyre.

Ndihma e parë: Vetëm me sinqeritet. Zgjidhje tjetër nuk keni. Ia bëni me dije se ju pëlqen dhe se me gjithë qejf do të ishe me të në lidhje. Është zgjidhje e vetme.

4. Frika nga mendimet e shokëve

Meshkujt kanë frikë nga mendimet e shokëve të tyre sepse duan që të ruajnë imazhin e tyre të mirë në shoqëri. Ata vendimet e tyre më me rëndësi i sjellin nën ndikimin e të tjerëve. Kjo posaçërisht gjen shprehje kur është fjala për lidhjet e dashurisë.

Nganjëherë meshkujt nga shoqëria janë xhelozë në njëri- tjetrin: për shkak të varësisë dhe frikës se mos do ti humbin shokët, për shkak të një femre. Shpesh mund të dëgjohen vërejtjet se si mund të të pëlqejë ajo femër? apo unë me të nuk do të shkoja kurrë.

Qëndrimi i tillë i shoqërisë aq shumë mund të ndikojë në dikë që ta ndalë në qëllimet e tija deri në atë moment të qarta.

Ndihma e parë: Provoni të shoqëroheni me shokët e tij. Le të krijojnë bindje të mirë për ty. Nëse shokët e tij do të të pranojnë edhe ai do të ndjehet më mirë.

5. Frika nga ndërrimi i personalitetit të tij

Shumë meshkuj mendojnë se fillimi i një lidhje dashurie do ti privojë ata nga identiteti i tyre. Kjo është një frikë komplekse, e cila krijohet nga bindja e tyre se femra dëshiron të transformojë të dashurin në qenie pa pikë personaliteti. Për ta lidhja është burim i ndalesave dhe urdhrave.

Ata këtë e shpjegojnë kështu: asaj do ti pengojë të dal me shokët e mi, nëse duam të shkojmë diku më detyron ti lëshoj flokët, të vë vath apo ti prej flokët Dhe në vend të femrës fiton një përzierje të nënës, gjyshes dhe motrës!

Ndihma e parë: Le të ndjejë se është duke të pëlqyer ashtu çfarë është dhe i thuaj se nuk të pëlqejnë partnerët që e ngulfasin njëri - tjetrin me kërkesa të tilla.

6. Frika nga padituria

Meshkujt shpesh prezantohen si mjeshtër të vërtetë në sferën e dashurisë. Me qëndrim të tillë duhet të lënë përshtypje në femrën, por edhe në shoqëri. Ata mendojnë se në këtë fushë për ta nuk bën të ketë kurrfarë fshehtësi. Por, ato gjithsesi se ekzistojnë.

Shumë prej tyre kanë frikë se nuk do të mund të plotësojnë të priturat e ndokujt, se nuk do të dinë se çfarë duhet të bëjnë dhe kjo ide i paralizon. Kësaj i shtohet edhe frika se nga për këtë jodituri menjëherë të nesërmen do të mësojë shoqja jote më e ngushtë e ndoshta edhe tërë shoqëria e në fund edhe krejt bota.

Ndihma e parë: Bëhu e butë dhe jepi kurajë (i thuaj se di të puthet shumë mirë), binde se në të gjitha është shumë i mirë, madje edhe atëherë kur pak dëshpërohesh në të.

7. Frika nga braktisja

Kjo frikë është e ngjashme me frikën nga vuajtjet. Në mesin e meshkujve është shumë e njohur frika nga ndjenjat e pakëndshme të vetmisë pas përfundimit të lidhjes së dashurisë. Kundër kësaj frike shpesh përdoren mekanizmat si nëse jam vetëm, askush nuk mund të më braktisë e me këtë të më lëndojë.

Andaj, mendojnë, se më mirë është të mos rrezikohet, se duhet kontrolluar ndjenjat, se më mirë është të mos fillohet asgjë, pasi që herëdo kur lidhja do të përfundojë. E të gjitha këto janë gabim.

Meshkujt të cilët mendojnë kështu janë shumë të ndjeshëm dhe të dobët, nuk mund të ballafaqohen me vetminë, e të mos flasim që ta mundin atë. Ata nuk kanë besim në vete, gjithnjë janë pesimistë dhe mendojnë se nuk janë të gatshëm të ballafaqohen me asnjë situatë.

Ndihma e parë: Ngrohtësi, shoqëri dhe fuqi: të gjitha këto disi duhesh t'i bartësh në të. Duhet ti tregosh se është i përsosur, sepse ai dhe afërsia e tij të plotësojnë.*

----------


## mia@

Djemte kane frike nga ndjenja e dashurise se i ben te ndjehen me te dobet, me te ndjeshem.Gje qe s'u pelqen,nuk u pershtatet karakterit te tyre te ftohte.

----------


## Ksanthi

te gjitha te verteta jane

----------


## bombona

djemt kane frik se mos e zbulojn se nuk jetojne dot pa nje femer dhe shfaqin nje fytyr qe e krijojn me aq mjeshteri dhe strehohen aty deri ne momentin kur kuptojne se dhe femra po le koken pas tij

----------


## Milkway

Ehh meshkujt kan zemer me dashuru e jo si femrat qe skan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kleantin

po ku e dini ju goca  dhe flisni me kaq siguri se po ti dinit do ti kishit bere viktima meshkujt

----------


## eagle_black

> djemt kane frik se mos e zbulojn se nuk jetojne dot pa nje femer dhe shfaqin nje fytyr qe e krijojn me aq mjeshteri dhe strehohen aty deri ne momentin kur kuptojne se dhe femra po le koken pas tij


po ju femrat jetoni dot pa 1 mashkull??boten e mashkullit ju moj goca te nderuara duhet ta eksploroni me dite dore pèastaj ta kuptoni boten tone

----------


## bambolabionda

degjoni femra se cfare jane meshkujt nje e keqe e domosdoshme.

E beri Zoti seksin mashkull kur ende s'kishte shkolle,
se Zoti shkollen se kish dashur ndaj s'ishte mendjeholle.
Me pas mesimet Zoti ndoqi mes librave i strukur
u lodh dhe koken e perpoqi e doli seksi i bukur.

----------


## mia@

> po ju femrat jetoni dot pa 1 mashkull??boten e mashkullit ju moj goca te nderuara duhet ta eksploroni me dite dore pèastaj ta kuptoni boten tone


Aman si flisni ju meshkujt! Po ju te femra ju rri mendja tere diten e naten. :Lulja3:

----------


## Hard_Style

> degjoni femra se cfare jane meshkujt nje e keqe e domosdoshme.
> 
> E beri Zoti seksin mashkull kur ende s'kishte shkolle,
> se Zoti shkollen se kish dashur ndaj s'ishte mendjeholle.
> Me pas mesimet Zoti ndoqi mes librave i strukur
> u lodh dhe koken e perpoqi e doli seksi i bukur.



...palidhje ....

----------


## Enii

qyqa pse paskan bot tmrenshme meshkujt ee .. se disha!!

----------


## kleantin

> qyqa pse paskan bot tmrenshme meshkujt ee .. se disha!!


po enii kane dhe bote te brendeshme dhe me te madhe se te femrave por thjesht nuk e shprehin ose  jane indiferent  normale egon e kemi te forte ne ju e dini shume mire se ne fund te fundit ne  finale ne zgjedhim lol

----------


## Enii

jo te gjithe  :shkelje syri:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Eh.. nuk eshte e lehte,te jesh gay.

----------


## Adaes

Po edhe meshkujt prej mishi i gjaku i ka ber zoti,normal qe kan edhe ata bote te brendshme...Po ngaqe jan pak me shum "hipokrite" se femrat,mundohen ti veshin pasigurite e tyre me pamje autoriteti....

Jetojme ne nje bote patriarkale,dhe normal qe mashkulli,si ne cdo drejtim tjeter,edhe ne ate te ndjenjave do te tregoje se kush eshte i "forti"...po sa i forte mund te jete???...Pytje retorike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tigri_Elbasanit

Baba ose Tigri... Permbaju temes,mos e kthe ne chit chat,dhe postimet nuk te fshihen. Dhe dicka tjeter: romanca nuk eshte pornografi ndaj foto te asaj natyre nuk ke pse ve neper tema.Nqs nuk je dakort,drejtoju nje smod_i.

----------


## Besoja

Kemi botë të brendëshme dhe të bukur bile por ju femrat nuk dini ta lexoni mirë ngadonjëhere.
Po të jeni pak të vëmëndshme,mund ta zbuloni botën tonë.Dhe ne dimë të falim dashuri po aq sa ju,ta përjetojmë me aq pasion sa ju.Jo gjithmonë fjalët tona mund të jenë pasqyrim i botës tonë të brendëshme dhe duhet pranuar që ju botën tuaj e shprehni më qartë se ne.

----------


## bambolabionda

kane meshkujt bote te brendeshme por nese nuk e tregojne me fjale te mencura 
me se e tregojne............? Sa per oratori ne femrat jemi me te shkathta.

----------


## Morning star

> Djemte kane frike nga ndjenja e dashurise se i ben te ndjehen me te dobet, me te ndjeshem.Gje qe s'u pelqen,nuk u pershtatet karakterit te tyre te ftohte.


Absolutisht jo! Dashuria eshte per te dyja gjinite, nuk eshte vetem per femrat. Njeriu pa dashuri ndihet bosh. Kur them dashuri nuk flas vetem per dashuri mes mashkullit e femres, por flas per dashuri te pergjithshme. 
Ndaj dashuria nuk e ben mashkullin me te dobet, mundesisht e forcon me shume, sepse ai lufton per ate qe dashuron edhe don. Po nuk deshi njeri atehere per cfar i duhet te luftoje?

----------


## brandon

Qofte meshkujt , qofte femrat , ne te vertete , jane te "goditur" nga te dyja aspektet : si dashuria edhe seksi. Por femrat vene me shume ne dukje ndjenjat se e dine, shume bukur, qe nepermjet tyre do te mund te mplekset edhe seksi.
Meshkujt i japin me shume insistim seksit , pasi e dine qe femrat kur jepen , e bejne kete edhe me ndjenje

----------

